# Autotreat Express and Autotreat PRO



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi!

Has anyone received their table top Autotreater?

We ordered one Autotreat Express in December and in January we discovered a new table top version called PRO in UsScreen catalouge so we changed our order to this one with heatpress and airblower.

In January we were told that the Autotreater should start to deliver in end of this month (January). Our dealer had got this info from Terry at UsScreen.

In Februari still no Pretreatmentcenter delivered.

And now March has begun but I havent received any info from my dealer or UsScreen regarding delivery dates. I´ve got an answer in February that they where finish up before delivery but no actual date.

On the product info at UsScreen website it have altered between: In Stock, 3 weeks, 1 March, Contact your sales rep. for delivery time, Coming soon etc. ect.??????

Historic I have only good experience with UsScreen and their products (except the T3) so now I wonder if anyone else have got their autoreaters (new table top versions) and if someone (maybe Aaron) can give us other waiting customers some answers?!


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

Peta said:


> Has anyone received their table top Autotreater?


Peter - Good to hear from you. Hope you are doing well. I was just in Atlantic City with U.S. Screen (had to leave early because of a coaching gig) and both machines were there as prototypes. The gentleman who is in charge of the machines said this was the last show for the prototypes and they have made wonderful strides to finally getting a machine we could be proud to sell. Since I'm not in AZ to see the progress I can't give an exact date of shipment, but I was told the completed production machines should be ready to ship in the next week or two. Terry might have better details for you as to an exact date. I can say that the shirts we were printing on the Blazer machines with the AutoTREATMENT were AWESOME!


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Aaron! Also good to hear from you, hope you are fine and I´m glad that you are back on the UsScreen powerful team.

Thanks for the quick response, take care!


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

AaronM said:


> Peter - Good to hear from you. Hope you are doing well. I was just in Atlantic City with U.S. Screen (had to leave early because of a coaching gig) and both machines were there as prototypes. The gentleman who is in charge of the machines said this was the last show for the prototypes and they have made wonderful strides to finally getting a machine we could be proud to sell. Since I'm not in AZ to see the progress I can't give an exact date of shipment, but I was told the completed production machines should be ready to ship in the next week or two. Terry might have better details for you as to an exact date. I can say that the shirts we were printing on the Blazer machines with the AutoTREATMENT were AWESOME!


*Lifting this thread*

Now, 2 month from my last post here, I still haven´t seen any Autotreat PRO in our shop. 

Last message I got from Terry thru our dealer was 28/4 but now I know nothing. Has ANYONE got their Autotreater table top model?


----------



## skegrie431 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Peter!

Sorry to hear that you´ve recived your AutoTreat yet. I have always been pleased with the service from USS, I even praised them in another thread. But right now I´m a little bit disappointed regarding the ink-cartridge´s to the blazer (that you installed. Their resetter doesn´t work all the tim and when it doesn´t it destroy´s the chip. That´s not the end of the world if you could get new chips. But here´s the problem, they don´t have any new chips. I´ve already used the chips from the cleaning cartridges. I think they rather use the chip´s they have to sell new machines than have them to serve existing customers...


----------



## looneytees (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, now it is July. So has anyone receive one yet? Website says they are shipping. Would love to read an end user review.


----------



## jezhangun (May 31, 2008)

looneytees said:


> Ok, now it is July. So has anyone receive one yet? Website says they are shipping. Would love to read an end user review.


we ordered ours in April(after we purchased an absolutely awesome flexi jet L " to get the "April Sale" the website says "now shipping" 
when I called an ordered it from Bill Strange he gave me crap for not buying their T-Jet Blazer saying it was far superior to the flexi and that they invented direct digital to dark shirts with white ink, and that USScreen Print was more reputable than any of the other "fly by night" companies....I told him I researched the purchase and talked to other users and decided on th flexi but really liked their pretreatment and I wanted one , he acted like his feelings were hurt but assured me that the pretreatment pros were ready and available, just send the money...after I sent the money , nothing, a couple of phone calls in may... and June... I was assured the machines would ship at the end of June and now here it is July and they are saying the famous "two more weeks"(when someone will actually answer the phone) ....... I am so glad that I didn't order my printer from them and am greatly dissappointed in all my dealings with them at this point......and in case someone wants to call me out for being an "anonymous us screen basher" my name is Dave L. and my company is Abante Marketing in Omaha,NE USA....a company I stand behind ........we all make mistakes occasionally , your character is defined by how you fix them.


----------



## looneytees (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a Flexi L as well which I also think is awesome. Called the local distributor for T-jets to see if they had a demo of the Autotreat. I told them that people on the many forums that I read would love to find out more and I might be able to send business their way. They took down my info and said that they would make a phone call but I never heard back from them. Called Usscreens and got passed to a sales rep that was outta town so I transfered to the next sales rep available and was disconnected. How can you run a sale on something then take money from people and then have absolutely no one get the product. In a post above from march it said another couple of weeks. Cart before the horse? Now shipping? Prove it!


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

guys only "2 more weeks".....


----------



## lindyts (Feb 26, 2008)

How many of you are still waiting on your Autotreat?


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

lindyts said:


> How many of you are still waiting on your Autotreat?


Jimbo,

Currently we have no AutoTREAT Machines on back order and new orders are being processed in 3 to 5 business days.

Aaron


----------



## lindyts (Feb 26, 2008)

I beg to differ with you. I bought one in _*November 2007*_ and was number 3 on the list for delivery. It is paid for and everything.


----------



## lindyts (Feb 26, 2008)

Have any of you received your Autotreat?????


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

lindyts said:


> Have any of you received your Autotreat?????


Jimbo,

PM me your company name etc. We really have no outstanding orders that I can find. We have shipped about 40 machines since June of last year. We will get this resolved immediately.


----------



## jezhangun (May 31, 2008)

lindyts said:


> Have any of you received your Autotreat?????


 
we finally got ours in late Nov/early Dec? and it works great!!! I know the company had some issues and no one likes getting the run around but we are finally squared away with them and all is well......the manual is very detailed wich is more than I can say about the Flexi-Jet manual (because there isn't one) and the machine went together easily.......better late than never


----------

